# A few of what my wife calls "My Toys"



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm finally getting a minute to put a few pictures of my equipment on here. I call them my money makers, my wife calls them my toys! I just put those Harley Davidson wheels off a F450 on my 550 this week with some new rubber. Can't wait to plow with it now!


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

This guy = Jealous !! 
I could do my driveway in almost one shot with that sectional !!!
Looks great. Enjoy the "money makers"


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

ff610;1112147 said:


> I call them my money makers, my wife calls them my toys!


Isn't it fun when they say stupid stuff like that? My wife thinks that because I love to plow that it really isn't "work" 

Anyway, you've got some awesome equipment. Good luck this season


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Those look great! Good luck this year!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Really nice equipment. How big are those pushers......10ft kage and 12ft sectional?


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Jelinek61;1112251 said:


> Really nice equipment. How big are those pushers......10ft kage and 12ft sectional?


You got it!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Camden;1112216 said:


> Isn't it fun when they say stupid stuff like that? My wife thinks that because I love to plow that it really isn't "work"


"Yeah you say that now, you love to plow, you want all these new accounts, just remember that when you've been out for 24+ hours this winter"

me- yeah, yeah, whatever.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

That 550 is bad ass! Nice equipment


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

M&M Services;1112299 said:


> That 550 is bad ass! Nice equipment


Thanks! I do love it!


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice equipment!!!!!


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice looking toys. Enjoy the winter!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking "toys."


----------



## man4054 (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you getting a new 2011 Ford Pickup?? I see it under your equipment list


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

That Cat loader & Bobcat look bada$$ sitting next to each other!!!!! Very nice toys!!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

thats a big sectional plow for that 906, You should upgrade to a 908. Don't get stuck in any really deep stuff


----------



## titan_landscape (Nov 12, 2010)

keep the toys and get rid of the wife


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

looks great !!!!! good luck this season


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

man4054;1112497 said:


> Are you getting a new 2011 Ford Pickup?? I see it under your equipment list


Yeah, actually i bought another used F350, and sold my wife's 2007 Tahoe, so she "suggested" I get a new crew cab instead of the Reg cab I originally ordered. The dealer just finalized the order and I've been trying to get in there all week to confirm it. Sometimes dragging your feet works out for the best! I know I've spent twice as much this year as ever before so hopefully the snow gods are good to us all!


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

ColumbiaLand;1112596 said:


> thats a big sectional plow for that 906, You should upgrade to a 908. Don't get stuck in any really deep stuff


Yeah it's definitely close. Most guys I talked to haven't had any problems in most conditions......Just gotta watch out for that heavy snow. I would have bought a 908 if I could have found one for the right price. I'll probably upgrade next year anyways. Fortunately everywhere the 906 will be is nice and flat, and has other equipment there!


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

titan_landscape;1112629 said:


> keep the toys and get rid of the wife


Actually she jokes with me but has never told me no to anything! She's definitely a keeper!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Very nice! I have to agree that that sectional looks huge for the 906. It looks new, so let us know how you make out with it. We have some smaller 1yd loaders and were lucky to push a 10' with them, unless their over 80hp.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice equip how do you like the new style bobcat


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

4700dan;1112759 said:


> Nice equip how do you like the new style bobcat


I absolutely love it!


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

ColumbiaLand;1112596 said:


> thats a big sectional plow for that 906, You should upgrade to a 908. Don't get stuck in any really deep stuff


Just an update. I talked to my sectional dealer again about it being too big and he said absolutely not. Salesman? Maybe.... After using it the first snow, which was really wet and heavy, I am really happy! It was a machine! I had absolutely no problems at all. I'm sure I will still need to be careful, but I have good operators and so far so good. The sectional works great for me!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice equipment, except the ford


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

mossman381;1149135 said:


> Nice equipment, except the ford


Oh you just do driveways and sidewalks huh..... I got it


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

ff610;1149138 said:


> Oh you just do driveways and sidewalks huh..... I got it


I was a joke. 

You must have spent more than your company is worth on your new "toys", because you are uptight.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

That 550 is a nice truck. I drive one for the highway dept. Next year it is getting replaced. The road agent is thinking of trying the new international with the maxxforce 300 engine, it is kinda of ugly with a tilt hood. The gvws are about the same as F550-650;s. Good Luck with your truck. plowking


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

Great looking stuff! Where did you get the rims for the 550? I would love those on mine. Are they expensive?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE STUFF!! Love the 550


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice toys. Good luck this winter


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

nice "toys"


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

did you get hit with the big snow, how was the the Deere


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

mossman381;1149143 said:


> I was a joke.
> 
> You must have spent more than your company is worth on your new "toys", because you are uptight.


who made you a king? you poke fun (sarcastic remark) at his fords and his says something back n then you curl up into a lil ball and cry no fair? LOL


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

mossman381;1149143 said:


> I was a joke.
> 
> You must have spent more than your company is worth on your new "toys", because you are uptight.


I guess it's ok to give out jabs but when someone hit's you with one back they are uptight talk about an uptight guy.:salute:


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

mossman381;1149143 said:


> I was a joke.
> 
> You must have spent more than your company is worth on your new "toys", because you are uptight.


Nope just throwing some back at ya! Actually, I don't favor any specific brand. I run Ford, Chevy's, and a Dodge. I can say from experience though that my Ford trucks handle better then any of the rest when it comes to working them. But I'm not on here to bash any of them. They're just tools to make me money........ Have a great season:salute:


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

PerfectEarth;1149246 said:


> Great looking stuff! Where did you get the rims for the 550? I would love those on mine. Are they expensive?


Thanks! The rims are the ones that come on the Ford Harley F450. I bought them off ebay for a little over a grand.


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice stuff, good luck this season.
It all looks great.


----------



## Leggslandscape (Jan 29, 2010)

Sweet F550 good luck with your rigs this year


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

EGLC;1149343 said:


> who made you a king? you poke fun (sarcastic remark) at his fords and his says something back n then you curl up into a lil ball and cry no fair? LOL





nepatsfan;1149389 said:


> I guess it's ok to give out jabs but when someone hit's you with one back they are uptight talk about an uptight guy.:salute:





ff610;1149413 said:


> Nope just throwing some back at ya! Actually, I don't favor any specific brand. I run Ford, Chevy's, and a Dodge. I can say from experience though that my Ford trucks handle better then any of the rest when it comes to working them. But I'm not on here to bash any of them. They're just tools to make me money........ Have a great season:salute:


Mine comment was a joke, his comment was a bash and you can all kiss my A$$


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

mossman381;1150021 said:


> Mine comment was a joke, his comment was a bash and you can all kiss my A$$


Naw.... No bash, I'm sure you meant nothing by it same as me! Let it go, it really doesn't affect how we make our money right. I'm sure the guys on here that do sidewalks only make a decent income too. Nice looking truck BTW! (Even with a Western on it)Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

ff610;1150041 said:


> Naw.... No bash, I'm sure you meant nothing by it same as me! Let it go, it really doesn't affect how we make our money right. I'm sure the guys on here that do sidewalks only make a decent income too. Nice looking truck BTW! (Even with a Western on it)Thumbs Up


Now that was a joke. I had that one coming.


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

How does that Kage work, is it worth the extra money?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the new wheels on your Ford! They look sweet!


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

awesome looking stuff. im also curious if you are liking the kage?


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

tyler.premier;1157636 said:


> awesome looking stuff. im also curious if you are liking the kage?


I love the Kage! It is very versatile being able to remove the sides. I have had one bolt break off and bend a cylinder this past storm. I haven't looked close at it yet to see why, but the only job it does is wide open with no curbs or anything so I'm not quite sure what caused it yet. Pricey unit and I do think they need to drop the price, but no regrets on buying it.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice machines. The plows are awsome. Top notch buddy good luck!


----------

